# Video - dude fixes guitar



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I find this interesting


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

AMAZING! Thanks so much for this thread.

I hope @zztomato watches it as I'd like to hear his comments.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm like a cat at a bay window.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Man, I could watch that over and over and over and over and over.......................and over. It just grabs hold of you and entrances you. Great video. Thanks for bringing it to light for me.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Good bye nibs! (it's a 90s LP Classic? )


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Formidable vidéo , merci BlueRocker

I do this type of work on guitars and I can appreciate the quality of this video


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

A master with the Dremel and he's just a young lad...wait till you see his workmanship in 10 years.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Thaks @BlueRocker for that!
I'll add this channel with with Dave's world of fun stuff and T. Woodford!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

That guy has done his homework.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

That was cool to watch.
I'm just wondering why he put solder on the old frets prior to pulling them?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

laristotle said:


> That was cool to watch.
> I'm just wondering why he put solder on the old frets prior to pulling them?


I think to increase the surface area for heat transfer to the frets.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Nicely shot. I do some of the things he shows differently but that’s personal preference.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Absolutely hypnotic, thanks! These build/repair/restoration videos scratch a real itch for me... probably because I could never pull this off myself.

Reminded me a bit of this guitar build clip I watched last year:






or, from a non-music perspective, the my mechanics YT channel:

https://www.youtube.com/c/mymechanics


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Great vid! And yeah, that's about how you do it. I use a fret press and just start with a hammer but, whatever works for you.


----------

